# Farm truck - gas or diesel?



## Trotwood2955

Need some opinions. Looking to buy a slightly used 3/4 ton truck for the farm (or 1 ton if the right deal came along). We are looking for a crew cab short bed. We plan to put a hay bed on it and the truck will mainly be used for feeding cows in the winter, pulling a 20' aluminum stock trailer (with 8-12k lbs. of cattle on board) and pulling loaded hay wagons in the summer. Truck will get less than 10k miles/year.

I really would like a diesel for the power and towing capacity, but it would probably be better to have a gas feed truck. The truck will probably spend more hours feeding and pulling hay wagons compared to pulling a loaded trailer up the road. But when I want to pull I want to pull.

We currently use a Dodge 3500 Cummins for pulling trailers, but we use it jointly with my parents and it isn't always available when we need it. It also only has extended cab and we need four doors now for car seats in the back . Which is why we are looking for a replacement that can be used to pull trailers. The Dodge would still be available for backup. For short trips and running around checking cows and fixing fence we use a couple Dakotas so the new truck wouldn't be used for that.

My gut says look for a diesel. But do you think a newer gas truck would work? I've driven a couple but never fully loaded. They impress me more than older gas trucks, I will say that.

I'd also like some thoughts on older vs. newer diesels. I don't know if it's better to buy a 10 year old, 100k+ mile non-emissions diesel for $25-30k or a newer less than 50k mile and $40k+/- truck. Seems to me the older trucks are overpriced for the age and wear and tear. I'm not a mechanic and don't want to be constantly replacing or working on stuff. Whichever I get I'd like to keep for awhile and don't plan to trade it often.

So I guess two main questions - any of you have experience towing with gas trucks? And any experience with the newer trucks with all the emissions garbage? Will they hold up as a farm truck?

I'm not too concerned about arguing over the short term and long term cost of gas vs. diesel. I'm sure for what I'll be using it for it would be hard to make a diesel pencil out on paper. That isn't my primary concern. I just want a pickup that will last a while, serve my purposes and I'll be happy with.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Vol

According with the conditions you mentioned, a late model gas will serve your purpose well if you can purchase right....and I expect it won't be long before diesel fuel will increase significantly....again.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Gas, since you're under 10k miles/yr. I do about 14K/yr and I barely "qualify". However, I'm pulling 12 tons so I need all the torque I can get. You should be fine with a gas considering your heaviest loads.

New diesels, especially dpf types, are not well suited for short trips or idling. Ask me how I know.

An older 12v Cummins with no emmissions crap is a good short or long trip truck.

I'd suggest if you really like the idea of a diesel, go with the nicest condition older 12V, early duramax, or Powerstroke you can find.


----------



## sethd11

I would lean towards a newer gas truck like the Ford f250/350 with the great transmissions. Lots of torque and power backed by a phenomenal transmission. A lot of coops around me are going to Fords again after running chevies and dodges with transmission problems from pulling fertilizer buggies. The Ford 6.2 gas motor is an animal too.


----------



## sethd11

Or an older rust free dodge or Ford with the 6 speed manual. Supreme pulling trucks.


----------



## JD3430

I really like my Ford Torqshift transmissions.

No troubles with them and well over 100K on both. 550 tows above its designed limits and no troubles.


----------



## Trotwood2955

Looks like the newer Chevy 6.0 gassers are rated for towing 14k or so pounds...and that might just be with the 4.10 rearend, not sure on that yet.

With a 5k lb trailer, 12k lbs of cattle and figuring a hay bed weighing almost 2k on the back that sure seems to be pushing the limits for a 14k rating. How accurate are those? Are they pretty conservative? Should also mention we won't be on flat ground most of the time.


----------



## sethd11

If your on a lot of hills and lots of slow towing,with gas stay towards 4:10 gearing up hills and heavy loads. Preferably a truck with a 5 speed transmission or better with an auto. Older diesels 3:73 gears and higher are fine. Specially with an manual transmission. Of your into fixing your own trucks, try to stay pre 2007 for diesels.


----------



## Trotwood2955

I have done enough looking and research to know that if I go the gas route the 4:10 gears are what I will want. I have driven a newer gas truck with the 3.73 and it did ok but it wasn't a huge load either. And anything we get should be new enough to get a 6 speed automatic.

Looks like you can just about get a brand new work-truck package for the same price of a used fancier pickup. That is looking awful tempting. I would rather not buy new but buying used makes me nervous unless its from someone you know.


----------



## jr in va

Welcome to the forum

Posted this then noticed you had been here longer than I had


----------



## Farmineer95

Golly, i thought you were talking about me at first Trotwood. Between my Dad and I we have 3 dakotas and a 3500. I want to retire my dakota and replace it with a regukar cab manual gas 1/2 or 3/4 ton. Similar situation with short trips but want capacity for a trailer either bumper or GN. My opinion is gas. Even a older diesel personally i don't think its worth it with what they get for them around me. Prolly talking 15- 20k for something that I wouldn't get my money out of and its going to have 150000 miles on it. But thats my reasoning.


----------



## Trotwood2955

Yep as much as I like the power of that Cummins I'm starting to think the gas motor makes more sense. And we still have the bigger truck if we need it. Just isn't as convenient without the extra cab space anymore. Really love our Dakotas for run around trucks. Plan to keep them until they die.


----------



## JD3430

Farmineer95 said:


> Golly, i thought you were talking about me at first Trotwood. Between my Dad and I we have 3 dakotas and a 3500. I want to retire my dakota and replace it with a regukar cab manual gas 1/2 or 3/4 ton. Similar situation with short trips but want capacity for a trailer either bumper or GN. My opinion is gas. Even a older diesel personally i don't think its worth it with what they get for them around me. Prolly talking 15- 20k for something that I wouldn't get my money out of and its going to have 150000 miles on it. But thats my reasoning.


I just bought an 08 F-350 XLT reg cab, diesel, auto 4WD with 135K miles. Paid $9,500, but it needed $5,000 in tires, brakes, fluids, and other repairs. Pulls like a champ. I'm happy I bought it now, but I knew I was taking a chance. It could have had lots of problems. It probably needs a new DPF. May straight pipe it. 
Bottom line I'm sayin is, don't be afraid of a 6.4L Ford. They can be found cheap. They are 350/650 bone stock and very stout. Transmission is excellent. Mines got a 23,000GCWR and I've already gone above that. 16K gooseneck rating. 12,500 bumper pull rating. The diesel F-350 has features the gas F-350 doesn't have. That's also something to consider.


----------



## Trotwood2955

Yeah I'm not afraid of something older or with a few miles...IF I can get some history on it and comfortable with the seller. Don't have any interest dealing with used car dealers. And I'd much rather have a diesel without all of the emissions stuff. Maybe they will hold up fine but just not sure considering what we'll be using it for.


----------



## JD3430

Trotwood2955 said:


> Yeah I'm not afraid of something older or with a few miles...IF I can get some history on it and comfortable with the seller. Don't have any interest dealing with used car dealers. And I'd much rather have a diesel without all of the emissions stuff. Maybe they will hold up fine but just not sure considering what we'll be using it for.


If you find a Ford with a 6.4L, it costs about $750 to do a straight pipe and tuner.

Once you "unleash the beast", its a tough truck to beat because you get a great transmission and a very stout chassis thats rated to tow a crap load of weight.

Nothing like a solid front axle if you plow snow, too.


----------



## Trotwood2955

What if I end up one with DEF? I know you can delete some of the other stuff out but wasn't sure about the DEF. have talked to some with it and no problems yet. But have read enough online to make me nervous.

This truck won't be sitting around idling all day like at a job site but will still be on and off quite often running around between farms, in and out of gates, picking up bales, etc. All farms are within a 5-6 mile radius too so not like it will be speeding down the highway running in between farms. Really don't know much about the emissions stuff but take it these trucks need to be run hard on the highway fairly often?


----------



## JD3430

Yes, the newer emissions trucks (>2008) do not like low speed/empty/short trips. DPF cant get hot enough to burn particulates off. If you DO buy a DPF truck, for your kind of useage, you'll need to consider doing a programmer and a delete. Cant speak much for DEF. Dont have one....dont much want one, either.

My next truck will have neither system. I'm waiting for "big 3" to get off their lazy asses and build a diesel that burns clean enough to not need a band aid system.

In the meantime, I'm going to do what it takes to make mine last as long as possible. Quite honestly, I wouldn't want to tow much more with a small truck and hydraulic brakes. I'd be in an air braked tractor trailer or tandem.


----------



## gerkendave

I personally was in roughly the same boat as you. I have a 2000 Silverado 1500 with the 5.3 and ever since I've been alive the only thing my dad ever had were gas pickups (the first one I remember was a 1987 chevy crew cab long box 3500 with a 350 and a four speed manual, can we say gutless!) The one he has now is an 2002 2500 with the 8.1 big block and it's much better at towing. But my father in-law has two duramax pickups that we used for moving equipment and hay on the gooseneck and after towing with any gas compared to diesel I can tell you that even though a diesel didn't "pencil out" for my wife and I , we just purchased a 2010 Cummins with the g56 manual and love it. To me I can not stand listening to a gas pickup cry under a load and can't stand the constant shifting while trying to maintain speed. Yes I plan on doing the egr/dpf delete but once that is done it truly will be a reliable powerhouse just like an older Cummins. So do what you want but to me the cost of ownership ranked lower on my list than my sanity when we do go somewhere with a load!


----------



## OER510

We've got 2011 Dodge 4500, 2012 Chevy 2500, and 2015 Ford 250 all with DEF. We've never had a problem with the DEF and we do mostly short trips or hauls like your talking about. The Ford never sees a highway or tops speeds of more than 40 mph. The Dodge hauls almost all the hay and goes through DEF the fastest.

Do you have road diesel on the farm already?

Edited to put right year on Ford


----------



## JD3430

2005 Ford with DEF?


----------



## 1oldphart

I have a construction company with 5-6 1tns. tried going diesel but lots of expensive down time. went back to the gas, automatics and are getting 250000 plus on the trucks and 100000 between tune ups with no down time. I'm now driving an 09 GMC with utility box and my ranch is 130 miles away over some serious hills. Truck tows some serious loads over some serious hills and does allright. Its not a speed demon but I'm careful when I'm loaded both uphill and down hill. that's what turn outs are for. to let the speed demons go. I wouldn't fear the gas truck, just get a heavy one....paul


----------



## Vol

Thinking about buying myself a new 3/4 ton.....but I will go with gas this time. Diesels are fine, but no longer distances than I tow anymore, gas will serve me well. Every now and then I might have a long run but it is seldom.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955

Guess I should post an update. I appreciate all the advice shared. After a lot more research, looking for used pickups, talking to people who owned some of these newer diesels, test driving gas and diesels...we ended up buying a new '16 Chevy 2500HD Duramax a couple weeks ago. Talked to quite a few people locally using these trucks the same way we will be and so far no issues. It sounds (and I hope it's true) like they have worked a lot of the bugs out of the emissions systems as compared to when they first came out. Only time will tell. And I figure if it does give problems as soon as the warranty runs out all of that stuff can vanish. I am definitely not a fan of all the emissions requirements on trucks or tractors, but I also like the peace of mind of a newer vehicle and knowing all the history of the vehicle. If this was a 100% around-the-farm truck it would be one thing, but I don't want to be driving up interstate with a load of cattle in something unreliable.

The original plan was to look for a used truck. But anything pre-emissions, even with high miles, seemed ridiculously priced on everything I found within a couple hour radius. As in $30k+/- for a truck with 100k+ miles. Which seems ridiculous to me for a 10+/- year old truck with little history. If I had found a local truck in a private sale that I could trust I may have felt differently and if I had more time to wait I probably could have held out for a deal like that.

Pretty much decided to stay away from the first several years of models with emissions due to bugs, so we started to look for slightly used trucks - 1-3 years old and <50k miles. Most people wanted close to new price for these, and again no history and already used up some of the warranty. So then we switched to looking at new trucks and settled on this one. It is a work truck model so nothing fancy, but compared to our existing trucks that are 10+ years old it sure seems fancy to me. The backup camera sure is handy for hooking up wagons!

Only time will tell if the new vs. used and diesel vs. gas was the right move. But I sure do like the power of the diesel and having it when you need it. I drove comparable trucks with the 6.0 gas engine during our search, both unloaded and pulling trailers. They definitely are improved compared to what an "older" gas truck can do pulling and torque-wise but we still thought we were going to regret going with gas anytime we put a load behind it. The Allison transmission and exhaust brake sure seem nice so far. This is the first truck I've used that is an automatic. After driving it I don't think I would ever go back to manual, and it sure seems like a chore driving the 6 speed Cummins around now.

Thanks again for all the input. Hopefully I can report back in 20 years that it is still being used everyday!


----------



## gerkendave

I think you will be glad to have the diesel. Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## 8350HiTech

If that 6 speed Cummins is just too uncomfortable now...


----------



## Trotwood2955

HiTech - just because it seems more of a chore to drive doesn't mean that truck will ever be for sale!


----------



## Vol

Trotwood2955 said:


> Guess I should post an update. I appreciate all the advice shared. After a lot more research, looking for used pickups, talking to people who owned some of these newer diesels, test driving gas and diesels...we ended up buying a new '16 Chevy 2500HD Duramax a couple weeks ago. Talked to quite a few people locally using these trucks the same way we will be and so far no issues. It sounds (and I hope it's true) like they have worked a lot of the bugs out of the emissions systems as compared to when they first came out. Only time will tell. And I figure if it does give problems as soon as the warranty runs out all of that stuff can vanish. I am definitely not a fan of all the emissions requirements on trucks or tractors, but I also like the peace of mind of a newer vehicle and knowing all the history of the vehicle. If this was a 100% around-the-farm truck it would be one thing, but I don't want to be driving up interstate with a load of cattle in something unreliable.
> 
> The original plan was to look for a used truck. But anything pre-emissions, even with high miles, seemed ridiculously priced on everything I found within a couple hour radius. As in $30k+/- for a truck with 100k+ miles. Which seems ridiculous to me for a 10+/- year old truck with little history. If I had found a local truck in a private sale that I could trust I may have felt differently and if I had more time to wait I probably could have held out for a deal like that.
> 
> Pretty much decided to stay away from the first several years of models with emissions due to bugs, so we started to look for slightly used trucks - 1-3 years old and <50k miles. Most people wanted close to new price for these, and again no history and already used up some of the warranty. So then we switched to looking at new trucks and settled on this one. It is a work truck model so nothing fancy, but compared to our existing trucks that are 10+ years old it sure seems fancy to me. The backup camera sure is handy for hooking up wagons!
> 
> Only time will tell if the new vs. used and diesel vs. gas was the right move. But I sure do like the power of the diesel and having it when you need it. I drove comparable trucks with the 6.0 gas engine during our search, both unloaded and pulling trailers. They definitely are improved compared to what an "older" gas truck can do pulling and torque-wise but we still thought we were going to regret going with gas anytime we put a load behind it. The Allison transmission and exhaust brake sure seem nice so far. This is the first truck I've used that is an automatic. After driving it I don't think I would ever go back to manual, and it sure seems like a chore driving the 6 speed Cummins around now.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input. Hopefully I can report back in 20 years that it is still being used everyday!


I sure have enjoyed my Duramax.....it's been a excellent truck and my only complaint is with the oil companies when they were ripping US transportation off at $4 gallon. Hope yours is as good as mine has been to me. I have 337,000 on it now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Three44s

I guess my old farm truck is outa range? ............. LOL!

I am by nature a diesel guy but right now, I am driving a gas guzzler!

Mine is a '73 International 1210 4X4 ......... you see, a nieghbor went through a divorce while owing me for a bunch of hay ........ long story short I ended up with the above PUP for $1,500 on the hay bill.

The truck was special ordered with a factory five speed manual ...... kind of rare then ...... and the biggest engine they would install was their 345 gas ........ the original owner promptly took that out and put his idea of an engine in there himself .......... a brand new 392.

The truck has 166K on it and about 65k on this engine ........... it's second 392

When I drug it out of moth balls the second time around here ........ we were having trouble with the Holley carb ......... four barrel .......I rebuilt it and had nothing but trouble with it. It turns out the power valve was breached .......... Holleys are good for that!

I was coherced into getting an Edlebrock performer for it 600 cfm and now it RUNS! The best $324 I ever spent!

Now folks give me guff for burning so much gas ........ and that's true ....... my father gives me a bad time ........... he drives one of those 6.? liter Ford diesels and has NOTHING but trouble with it ....... it spends more time in the shop than outside it ....... a town shop ......... you know, those $80/hour wonders?

So I remind him that my truck cost $1500 on a hay bill that was stalled out .......... I dropped $324 dollars in the carb .......... recycled the 16,5 tires onto another less used truck and put $600 into new 235/75/16's on to the International ......... and he's still walking because his Ford pucked again?

And he's gripping about me burning some gas?

The technology on that International of that vintage .................. is well lets say the internet had not been invented by Owl Gore yet and leave it at that?

It goes in our shop and is worked on by me or my mechanically inclined neighbor and there ain't no $80 per hour cliff hangers ........ parts at 100% of retail and that garbage.

I never was a fan of a truck that looks like a block of wood ......... with some sanding around the edges and I still feel that way ...... but the longer I go with it ......... and more it pulls like there is no tomorrow .......... and with the locker rear end ......... well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder!

Best regards

Three 44s


----------



## JD3430

Can you post a picture of it?
Reminds me of my dad. He passed away years ago. He owned several of the old IH 4x4 pickups. 
I thought they were really cool.


----------



## endrow

My cousin sells trucks at the local Dodge dealer and he sayss for those of you that like to buy your 5 year or old diesel truck you may encounter a difficulty down the road , if the trend continues the last couple years gone are the days when they sold Rows and rows of either three quarter or 1 ton Fords and Dodges with diesels there just aren't as many diesels reaching the new car lot . So he figures if there aren't as many new ones selling in time that'll put a shortage on the use diesel. A local excavator landscaper goes through tons of pickups he has a guy buying them for him at auction used he does not like to buy new and he was crying the blues the other day they got him 3 gas Big Block Fords. He does not like them but he said good late model diesels are getting more scarce


----------



## JD3430

Also, what you have to be aware of is the repairs cost of hi-tech diesel trucks. 
I'm talking about the kinds of repairs you can't do yourself. 
Still better than payments on a new truck, but realize a diesel mechanic is $100/hr and parts are crazy expensive.


----------



## Three44s

JD3430 said:


> Can you post a picture of it?
> Reminds me of my dad. He passed away years ago. He owned several of the old IH 4x4 pickups.
> I thought they were really cool.


Thanks,

I'll have to see about that and the pics of the self propelled balers we have been working on that I promised a while back!

Come to think of it ........ it's kind of back to '73 around here .......... '73 International pup and a bunch of '73 or there abouts SP balers!

I liked the music back than too .......... !

GO Seventy Three!

Three 44s


----------



## cornshucker

Vol said:


> Thinking about buying myself a new 3/4 ton.....but I will go with gas this time. Diesels are fine, but no longer distances than I tow anymore, gas will serve me well. Every now and then I might have a long run but it is seldom.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We have both F-450 diesel is used only for work either hauling or towing. Like the power and the economy of a diesel for heavier loads but riding around empty just puts unnecessary miles on a truck that is expensive to service. Diesels make a good workhorse but to me not a good daily driver unless you could get a small 4 cyl. diesel that would get 40-45 miles a gallon. Had an Isuzu diesel at one time great engine got fantastic mileage but the body was like almost all early 80's import trucks rust eat it alive.


----------



## JD3430

Would love to see pics of the '73 IH
Ever consider selling it, let me know
I really want to find a running, non rusted IH 4x4
I want to drop a cummins 5.9 in it.
Have donor truck


----------



## Three44s

JD3430,

I will have to get at snappin' some.

I thought of a diesel conversion myself ......... it does know how to burn gas ........ that's for sure!

And a good 12 valve Cummins would be premo but I also thought of the IH diesels .........

I'll keep you in mind, bear in mind that parts are not easy sometimes.

Three 44s


----------



## Dill

A friend of mine just posted this and it made me think of this thread

Quite frankly I don't attend enough Luke Bryan concerts to justify buying a diesel pickup truck.


----------



## Vol

Vol said:


> I sure have enjoyed my Duramax.....it's been a excellent truck and my only complaint is with the oil companies when they were ripping US transportation off at $4 gallon. Hope yours is as good as mine has been to me. I have 337,000 on it now.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well I sold the old gal last Friday night....guy about 10 miles away called and wanted to look and we talked and negotiated about 20 minutes and he followed me to the house and paid me in cash(yes, I was packing my .45 1911 equalizer).

So today I bought another HD2500....of the gaseous persuasion. I shall pick her up in the morning. Strictly a farm truck with some goodies added of course like 20" wheels, iphone pairing 7" intelliscreen, and a $4500 rebate....I really liked that. Really nice towing package with built in brake controller and towing mirrors and a 4.10 rear.....nope, the conservation edition it is not....but I am at the age where I am going to buy what suits me...not what some whitehouse muslim thinks I should have.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Vol said:


> Well I sold the old gal last Friday night....guy about 10 miles away called and wanted to look and we talked and negotiated about 20 minutes and he followed me to the house and paid me in cash(yes, I was packing my .45 1911 equalizer).
> 
> So today I bought another HD2500....of the gaseous persuasion. I shall pick her up in the morning. Strictly a farm truck with some goodies added of course like 20" wheels, iphone pairing 7" intelliscreen, and a $4500 rebate....I really liked that. Really nice towing package with built in brake controller and towing mirrors and a 4.10 rear.....nope, the conservation edition it is not....but I am at the age where I am going to buy what suits me...not what some whitehouse muslim thinks I should have.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike,

Hope you like your new truck, if it is anything like mine, you will still be figuring out buttons/controls that you did not know you had months later (though I have the diesel). I had one guy tell me, he is still find some after two years!

Did you get the bigger gas engine?

Larry


----------



## Vol

r82230 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Did you get the bigger gas engine?
> 
> Larry


Yes I did Larry.....and I call it the Obama conservation edition.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dill

Did you get your 500 Farm bureau discount?


----------



## Vol

Dill said:


> Did you get your 500 Farm bureau discount?


Nope....TN Farm Bureau has rotated off GM's and onto another at this time....they do that every two years to be fair to the manuf. But I do get to pick out $1000 bucks worth of accessories for being in agriculture and filing a Schedule F in my tax return.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dill

I thought it was a national thing.

We are GM, Case IH and Polaris. If they would move a few more decimal places over it would help a lot more. I did get 500 off my Dodge which is probably the last new truck I will ever be able to afford.


----------



## Vol

Dill said:


> I thought it was a national thing.
> 
> We are GM, Case IH and Polaris. If they would move a few more decimal places over it would help a lot more. I did get 500 off my Dodge which is probably the last new truck I will ever be able to afford.


Here, we too are Polaris, CaseIH, Cat and currently Ford. I think Dodge is next year for two years then back to GM. Maybe it is just here that it is that way....I sure would have liked another $500.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker

Vol said:


> Well I sold the old gal last Friday night....guy about 10 miles away called and wanted to look and we talked and negotiated about 20 minutes and he followed me to the house and paid me in cash(yes, I was packing my .45 1911 equalizer).
> 
> So today I bought another HD2500....of the gaseous persuasion. I shall pick her up in the morning. Strictly a farm truck with some goodies added of course like 20" wheels, iphone pairing 7" intelliscreen, and a $4500 rebate....I really liked that. Really nice towing package with built in brake controller and towing mirrors and a 4.10 rear.....nope, the conservation edition it is not....but I am at the age where I am going to buy what suits me...not what some whitehouse muslim thinks I should have.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Congrats on the new truck Mike seen from the picture posted is a great looking ride, hope you get much use and enjoyment out of it!!!!!


----------



## Vol

cornshucker said:


> Congrats on the new truck Mike seen from the picture posted is a great looking ride, hope you get much use and enjoyment out of it!!!!!


Thanks shuck...guess its been smoking hot on your side of the Smokies too...

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Trotwood2955 said:


> Guess I should post an update. I appreciate all the advice shared. After a lot more research, looking for used pickups, talking to people who owned some of these newer diesels, test driving gas and diesels...we ended up buying a new '16 Chevy 2500HD Duramax a couple weeks ago. Talked to quite a few people locally using these trucks the same way we will be and so far no issues. It sounds (and I hope it's true) like they have worked a lot of the bugs out of the emissions systems as compared to when they first came out. Only time will tell. And I figure if it does give problems as soon as the warranty runs out all of that stuff can vanish. I am definitely not a fan of all the emissions requirements on trucks or tractors, but I also like the peace of mind of a newer vehicle and knowing all the history of the vehicle. If this was a 100% around-the-farm truck it would be one thing, but I don't want to be driving up interstate with a load of cattle in something unreliable.
> 
> The original plan was to look for a used truck. But anything pre-emissions, even with high miles, seemed ridiculously priced on everything I found within a couple hour radius. As in $30k+/- for a truck with 100k+ miles. Which seems ridiculous to me for a 10+/- year old truck with little history. If I had found a local truck in a private sale that I could trust I may have felt differently and if I had more time to wait I probably could have held out for a deal like that.
> 
> Pretty much decided to stay away from the first several years of models with emissions due to bugs, so we started to look for slightly used trucks - 1-3 years old and <50k miles. Most people wanted close to new price for these, and again no history and already used up some of the warranty. So then we switched to looking at new trucks and settled on this one. It is a work truck model so nothing fancy, but compared to our existing trucks that are 10+ years old it sure seems fancy to me. The backup camera sure is handy for hooking up wagons!
> 
> Only time will tell if the new vs. used and diesel vs. gas was the right move. But I sure do like the power of the diesel and having it when you need it. I drove comparable trucks with the 6.0 gas engine during our search, both unloaded and pulling trailers. They definitely are improved compared to what an "older" gas truck can do pulling and torque-wise but we still thought we were going to regret going with gas anytime we put a load behind it. The Allison transmission and exhaust brake sure seem nice so far. This is the first truck I've used that is an automatic. After driving it I don't think I would ever go back to manual, and it sure seems like a chore driving the 6 speed Cummins around now.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input. Hopefully I can report back in 20 years that it is still being used everyday!


Sounds like you really did your homework and came up with a great choice. I dislike what's been done to diesel trucks by the government, but to me, they're still the choice over gas, unless you're a low-miler, short tripper, light loader most of the time.
I still don't see gas engines making a comeback in medium and heavy trucks and that's about all you need to know if you're really working your light truck hard.
That duramax diesel is a GREAT engine. Owned one for 5 years and still miss it's smooth, quiet power.
Bought a well used 08 F-350 4x4 diesel with 130k on it for $10k. Thought it was a pretty good deal and I couldn't pass it up. Had to put 6k in it, but itwould have been $52,000 new.


----------



## Trotwood2955

When we decided to get another truck, I really thought that the miles we put on it would be fairly low, but based on the miles we have put on so far in just a month and a half and with a lot of them having a load behind it I am glad we went with the diesel and newer. I know summer is a busy time with hay but I actually expect more miles once we start feeding with it in the winter.

Still would have been very happy with a used truck, if we could have found what we wanted in what I felt was a reasonable price. $10k for that truck even with the repairs sounds like a very good deal. But if I remember it was two door long bed? Seems like the best deals I came across were two door or extended cab trucks. We really wanted the four doors and guess what...so does everybody else! So I guess the demand had a lot to do with why some models seemed way overpriced to me. Came across several extended cabs that we seriously considered simply because of the price, but always backed off when we really stepped back to think about it and what the original plan/need was. And in the end I am glad we did because the room with the full four doors sure is nice.


----------



## JD3430

Trotwood2955 said:


> When we decided to get another truck, I really thought that the miles we put on it would be fairly low, but based on the miles we have put on so far in just a month and a half and with a lot of them having a load behind it I am glad we went with the diesel and newer. I know summer is a busy time with hay but I actually expect more miles once we start feeding with it in the winter.
> 
> Still would have been very happy with a used truck, if we could have found what we wanted in what I felt was a reasonable price. $10k for that truck even with the repairs sounds like a very good deal. But if I remember it was two door long bed? Seems like the best deals I came across were two door or extended cab trucks. We really wanted the four doors and guess what...so does everybody else! So I guess the demand had a lot to do with why some models seemed way overpriced to me. Came across several extended cabs that we seriously considered simply because of the price, but always backed off when we really stepped back to think about it and what the original plan/need was. And in the end I am glad we did because the room with the full four doors sure is nice.


Funny you mention....I wanted a REGULAR cab for snowplowing and maneuverability. Took forever to find it!!!!
Regular cab one tons are TOUGH to find. Then try adding diesel, 4WD and a few options.....whew.


----------

